# Could Nintendo go third-party?



## VGAddict31 (Aug 8, 2013)

I mean, the Wii U isn't doing well, and it's selling at a loss. Could it be Nintendo's final console?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

I've heard predictions of this being the final console generation period so don't count out JUST Nintendo. I mean, the Wii U could flop, but it won't kill the entire company. Hurt them bad, but not enough to join Sega.
Though it wouldn't be a bad thing. I'd personally love to see games from them on PC rather than their repeatedly gimped hardware.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 8, 2013)

I hate to sound like a total Nintenfag, but just wait until the big first-party games come out until you say "it's failed" or" it's doing well". Granted, it could go either way, but I'm just gonna wait until those games come out to see if it does better or worse.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2013)

WiiU seems to have been pretty poorly received. It's a nice concept and all, but not very useful.

With such a small userbase, I don't think it can grow.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I hate to sound like a total Nintenfag, *but just wait until the big first-party games come out* until you say "it's failed" or" it's doing well". Granted, it could go either way, but I'm just gonna wait until those games come out to see if it does better or worse.



You know it's going to save them. It's Mario Kart 456789, The Legend of Repackage: HD, Mario 3D Galaxy Final Mix, and _Smash Bros_.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know it's going to save them. It's Mario Kart 456789, The Legend of Repackage: HD, Mario 3D Galaxy Final Mix, and _Smash Bros_.



At this point, Mario is like the decomposing hooker you pull out of the garage once a year for your annual necrophilia session.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

You watch Jimquisition?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 8, 2013)

Smelge said:


> At this point, Mario is like the decomposing hooker you pull out of the garage once a year for your annual necrophilia session.



Yeah. Fun, but soulless (metaphorically).

What Nintendo needs to do if they want to inject something new into the Mario series is make another game like the NES' Super Mario Bros. 2. That game is like a vast, untapped reserve of gameplay styles and gameplay mechanics just waiting to be used. It's one of my favourite games so I'd definitely like to see more like it.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You watch Jimquisition?



No, I just know how to party.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2013)

Smelge said:


> No, I just know how to party.



Well next you're out getting aids watch Jimquisition with you...erm...friend. Great stuff. I think you'd enjoy him.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well next you're out getting aids watch Jimquisition with you...erm...friend. Great stuff. I think you'd enjoy him.



I read Escapist, but I never liked Jimquisition. It's the whole "fat British guy standing behind podium like games are super serious" thing. Unless it's changed.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2013)

Smelge said:


> At this point, Mario is like the decomposing hooker you pull out of the garage once a year for your annual necrophilia session.


But _cats_


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 8, 2013)

Smelge said:


> At this point, Mario is like the decomposing hooker you pull out of the garage once a year for your annual necrophilia session.



People are just realizing this now?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 8, 2013)

Nintendo has been "dying" since 2001.



XoPachi said:


> You know it's going to save them. It's Mario Kart 456789, The Legend of Repackage: HD, Mario 3D Galaxy Final Mix, and _Smash Bros_.




If only Nintendo published some other IPs.
...oh wait...
...they _do_.
Nobody buys them or even pays attention to them when they're released.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2013)

there's also the 3ds which i think is doing decently.
and yea they do have other stuff that poeple don't bother get.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 9, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> there's also the 3ds which i think is doing decently.
> and yea they do have other stuff that poeple don't bother get.



I know, right? 

Gamers: Man, Nintendo needs to publish some new things.
Nintendo: Hey.... how about Fossil Fighters?
Gamers: eeeeh.
Nintendo: Drill dozer? 
Gamers: eeeeh.
Nintendo: Geist?
Gamers: eeeeh.
Nintendo: Room 215? Trace Memory? The Legendary Starfly? Hey, let's bring Custom Robo over to NA and EU. We even acquired an old IP called Glory of Heracles.
Gamers: eeeeh.... who cares.... I hope Nintendo announces another title at E3. I know, I wanna see another F-Zero or Metroid. Who cares about this crap like that?
Nintendo: ...how about a Zelda title?
Gamers: SQUEEEEEE!!!! *creams their pants with delight and buys millions of copies* 
Nintendo: well we're going to be publishing Bayonetta 2...
Gamers: SEND DEATH THREATS TO THE DEVELOPER!!!! 
Nintendo: ...and these guys wonder why we're focusing on 'casual' gamers...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2013)

No.

When Nintendo dies, They die for good.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 9, 2013)

Nintendo won't die as long as Pokemon keeps being released on their consoles.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Nintendo won't die as long as Pokemon keeps being released on their consoles.



That's what you get when you cover a niche and have a cult following that's so stupidly huge.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 9, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Nintendo won't die as long as Pokemon keeps being released on their consoles.



I'll be honest, I've never played a Pokemon game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I'll be honest, I've never played a Pokemon game.



*smack*


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> *smack*



Would you recommend getting Pokemon X or Y when they come out?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 9, 2013)

Have they actually done a new pokemon game, or are they still the same fucking game from decades ago but with different monsters?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Would you recommend getting Pokemon X or Y when they come out?



I dunno

My PokÃ©boner is mostly for the first 3 generations (not sure about my fave, I love them all for their own reasons) and I didn't get a chance to try Gen 4 and I got all ADD and distracted when I had my game from Gen 5 and I haven't played it for more than an hour. So I'm not entirely sure how much PokÃ©mon has changed.

Though at its core, PokÃ©mon is some good shit so I say go for it.

I'd be all purist and say play Firered/Leafgreen or Heartgold/Soulsilver first but meh.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I dunno
> 
> My PokÃ©boner is mostly for the first 3 generations (not sure about my fave, I love them all for their own reasons) and I didn't get a chance to try Gen 4 and I got all ADD and distracted when I had my game from Gen 5 and I haven't played it for more than an hour. So I'm not entirely sure how much PokÃ©mon has changed.
> 
> ...



You know, I was actually toying with the idea of getting Heartgold a wee while ago. Maybe I'll get that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2013)

It's like people forgot about the 3DS.


----------



## BRN (Aug 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> forgot about the 3DS



[13:05:39] Six: http://puu.sh/3XCEn.png >_o
[13:05:45] Six: I need to surgically attach a boot to my spine
[13:05:48] Six: so that it kicks my ass


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's like people forgot about the 3DS.



Nintendo actually got $4 Million just from streetpass alone for the 3DS. I'm surprised a feature as insignificant as streetpass actually made that much.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 9, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> there's also the 3ds which i think is doing decently.
> and yea they do have other stuff that poeple don't bother get.



I think people forget that the 3DS is doing "decently" only after they cut from their original predictions.

It's like your kid was supposed to make an A, doesn't... and now give them some cliff notes to do better then tell your family your kid is doing great with a C grade. 

If they kept their original hardware price before slashing it, would the same amount of people be buying those titles that are coming out now?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Nintendo actually got $4 Million just from streetpass alone for the 3DS. I'm surprised a feature as insignificant as streetpass actually made that much.



It's most likely because of Japan almost exclusively. That shit is MASSIVELY popular over there. Though yeah, still useless. lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 9, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Have they actually done a new pokemon game, or are they still the same fucking game from decades ago but with different monsters?



Yes. 

You wouldn't know because you obviously have never played them.

I love this gamer mentality of whether or not a game in the same franchise plays similarly, then it's the same. Gosh, why don't we ever hear people say that about Grand Theft Auto? Oh yeah... because people *PLAY* Grand Theft Auto and can give us a huge laundry list of "Hey here's how different San Andreas is from Vice City".


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

I dunno DigiPot. I kinda agree with Smelge's opinion, but not with the same venom he has. 

Adding things in the game isn't necessarily change, but it does add further substance to a great formula which is what Pokemon does in my opinion. That's why I like the series. :3
New worlds, new quest things, new battle systems, puzzles, Pokemon, new ways of taking advantage of the new tech in handhelds, a game you can clock 200+ hours in ONE quest, and of course multiplayer for $35. It does it all without stupid gimmicks or quirks in the game, but always refines the more sluggish aspects. And it works for some games better than others...

Much. Fucking. Better. 

Rather than tread the same world, with the same enemies, who dance to the same music, using with the same or weaker power ups, with the same level design except less challenge than previous titles, Pokemon just tosses in new things to explore and find rather than shaking up what made it good in the first place. And I can settle for that. I don't think it needs massive change at every turn (which let's face it, it hasn't gotten that in ages outside of graphics and online) though I can 110% see why someone could see the series as the epitome of stagnation. Especially with the release of Black 2 and White 2.

For me, Mario Sunshine was change. Metroid Prime was change. And in what may tear the universe asunder and be the ONLY time I defend this miserable, hollow, bile smeared husk of a game, even Skyward Sword was change for the Zelda series (assuming they plan on making one like that again when they stop releasing every other goddamn game in the franchise).
Pokemon, at least recent games have NOT changed, but it's not entirely wrong since it's not removing features or literally doing the exact same thing to an *indistinguishable* degree.

TL;DR There's a difference between additions and actual change. Pokemon has not changed, it has merely gotten more substance.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree, the substance is what PokÃ©mon really lives on.

PokÃ©mon is like a sport - it doesn't need changes to the workings and the ruleset to stay relevant.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 9, 2013)

specially the fact you don't need to learn anything new. Haven't played pokemon since yellow? Dont worry the basics are still there.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Have they actually done a new pokemon game, or are they still the same fucking game from decades ago but with different monsters?


they did and they improved upon the formula much more. It's called shin megami tensei 4


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2013)

Nintendo always has been and always will be specifically focused around their software. Their hardware is specifically a platform which allows them to showcase their work; They could be quite effective as a third party developer, but they are at their best with their own "showcase" platform as it draws the most attention their way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Rather than tread the same world, with the same enemies, who dance to the same music, using with the same or weaker power ups, with the same level design except less challenge than previous titles, Pokemon just tosses in new things to explore and find rather than shaking up what made it good in the first place. And I can settle for that. I don't think it needs massive change at every turn (which let's face it, it hasn't gotten that in ages outside of graphics and online) though I can 110% see why someone could see the series as the epitome of stagnation. Especially with the release of Black 2 and White 2.


Pokemon's biggest problem is when they make a good gimmick (Like the Day and night system, the weekday system or that thing where your first slot pokemon would follow you outside from battle) and then they remove it for no good reason and replace it with a really dumb one like beauty pageants. 



XoPachi said:


> Better.



BUT IF IT WASN'T FOR THAT GAME, SIRROB WOULDN'T GET HIS DAILY CAT!WARIO FIX.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> they did and they improved upon the formula much more. It's called shin megami tensei 4


How in the fuck does SMT4 got to do with Pokemon?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 10, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> specially the fact you don't need to learn anything new. Haven't played pokemon since yellow? Dont worry the basics are still there.



EV Training. :V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> How in the fuck does SMT4 got to do with Pokemon?



cause it has the similarlity of collecting demons and using them to fight for you and trying to recuit them. only it does it with much more variety and in interesting ways. also it has an actual story.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> cause it has the similarlity of collecting demons and using them to fight for you and trying to recuit them. only it does it with much more variety and in interesting ways. also it has an actual story.


Not even close. Not even. 
The only parallel you can draw here is you use monsters to fight but that's really it.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> Not even close. Not even.
> The only parallel you can draw here is you use monsters to fight but that's really it.


That is literally the defining characteristic of PokÃ©mon.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That is literally the defining characteristic of PokÃ©mon.


It's the defining characteristic of a lot of games. But it's like saying Left4Dead and Resident Evil are the same because you fight zombies. 

They're similar in basic principle alone but you can't really compare them very much beyond that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> It's the defining characteristic of a lot of games. But it's like saying Left4Dead and Resident Evil are the same because you fight zombies.
> 
> They're similar in basic principle alone but you can't really compare them very much beyond that.



except the zombies is the setting and the way you fight them is completely different from a gameplay standpoint. And yea gameplay should be the defining characteristic of a lot of games, sicne they're games. ofcourse your comparison to resident evil and left 4 dead was comparing the setting as opposed to the gameplay.

 SMT and pokemon have similar game-play stlyes, of collecting and using monsters for combat and the type of combat is similar. Though SMT expands on this a lot more than pokemon does which makes it it's own super awesome thing. along with the fact it did come before pokemon. concourse i didn't really mean much by that statement other than people should go and play SMT 4 cause it's an awesome game, that is similar to pokemon, only with a story and mythological demons which makes it super awesome. If you want something noticeably different but also somewhat similar to pokemon SMT is prolly the best answer gameplay wise.

But yea the settings and story are nothing alike for the game series.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 11, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Have they actually done a new pokemon game, or are they still the same fucking game from decades ago but with different monsters?



They're ALWAYS a different game. Just because similar gameplay is involved doesn't mean they aren't different.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> except the zombies is the setting and  the way you fight them is completely different from a gameplay  standpoint. And yea gameplay should be the defining characteristic of a  lot of games, sicne they're games. ofcourse your comparison to resident  evil and left 4 dead was comparing the setting as opposed to the  gameplay.
> 
> SMT and pokemon have similar game-play stlyes, of collecting and using  monsters for combat and the type of combat is similar. Though SMT  expands on this a lot more than pokemon does which makes it it's own  super awesome thing. along with the fact it did come before pokemon.  concourse i didn't really mean much by that statement other than people  should go and play SMT 4 cause it's an awesome game, that is similar to  pokemon, only with a story and mythological demons which makes it super  awesome. If you want something noticeably different but also somewhat  similar to pokemon SMT is prolly the best answer gameplay wise.
> 
> But yea the settings and story are nothing alike for the game series.



Isn't catching monsters in SMT optional, though? You can play  without doing so. Also, I have never been a big fan of SMT. Too dark and  overly serious for my tastes, plus the gameplay isn't even that fun. I prefer whimsical games like Pokemon.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Isn't catching monsters in SMT optional, though? You can play  without doing so. Also, I have never been a big fan of SMT. Too dark and  overly serious for my tastes, plus the gameplay isn't even that fun. I prefer whimsical games like Pokemon.


you need a full team, and a full team requires demons. Though you could try to do a solo challange, which would be similar to a only one pokemon challange i guess. However demons will also start talking with you and occasionally join you of their own free will, or when they beg for mercy. also recruiting isn't the only way to get demons. you can also fuse them to make stronger demons. the gameplay is really good and fusing is a deep and unique concept and combat that doesn't feel slow and is never something you can feel completly safe doing. though what is fun is opinionated and not liking the setting would prolly contribute to that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> except the zombies is the setting and the way you fight them is completely different from a gameplay standpoint. And yea gameplay should be the defining characteristic of a lot of games, sicne they're games. ofcourse your comparison to resident evil and left 4 dead was comparing the setting as opposed to the gameplay.
> 
> SMT and pokemon have similar game-play stlyes, of collecting and using monsters for combat and the type of combat is similar. Though SMT expands on this a lot more than pokemon does which makes it it's own super awesome thing. along with the fact it did come before pokemon. concourse i didn't really mean much by that statement other than people should go and play SMT 4 cause it's an awesome game, that is similar to pokemon, only with a story and mythological demons which makes it super awesome. If you want something noticeably different but also somewhat similar to pokemon SMT is prolly the best answer gameplay wise.
> 
> But yea the settings and story are nothing alike for the game series.


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't want Nintendo to end up like Sega, it would make them look like weaklings in the gaming industry.

Besides, The Wonderful 101 is coming soon and it looks like a lot of people will get it on it's launch date.

Also, Nintendo may not focus on it's hardware as much as other developers, but Sega tried that a few times and look what happened.

I don't understand how Pikmin 3 isn't helping, at least as far as I know.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't want Nintendo to end up like Sega, it would make them look like weaklings in the gaming industry.


Quite honestly, they did a great job of that already with the Wii's (and now the WiiU's) hardware design and the fact that they have never ever ever ever ever made an M-rated game (they've _published_ two). Ever since the days of the NES, Nintendo has cultivated a reputation for being a "kiddie" company, whether deserved or not, and they aren't doing themselves any favours with their overall presentation. They're a one-trick pony - E, for everyone, forever. Is that necessarily a bad thing? No. But they by definition look like weaklings in the gaming industry.



> Also, Nintendo may not focus on it's hardware as much as other developers, but Sega tried that a few times and look what happened.


I, uh, don't want to derail the thread, but A) Nintendo's done that, too (the SNES-CD being a nail in the coffin for both Nintendo and Sega as it directly brought Sony into the market), and B) the Saturn was defeated primarily by Sony's surprise launch of the PlayStation at a far lower price (among other things, like a last-minute design shift to enable 3D gameplay and a completely insane retailer exclusivity policy). The 32x was created by the US branch of Sega under the ill-advised assumption that the Saturn was still a while off. Sega-USA and Sega-Japan didn't often share notes.



> I don't understand how Pikmin 3 isn't helping, at least as far as I know.


Who is Pikmin 3 for? I've never played a Pikmin game. I'm not excited for Pikmin 3. A casual gamer, arguably the major market for Pikmin's gameplay style, wouldn't know what Pikmin is, either - Is it a PokÃ©mon game? Honestly, I thought it was a PokÃ©mon spoof when I first heard of the original title. But most importantly, Pikmin is an incredibly simple game, like many Nintendo games. This wouldn't be a problem if not for the fact that it's a $60 title. Honestly? It's more like a $30 title. You might disagree, but these things together with the fact that it's only sold 170k units globally so far, with 80% of those being in Japan (where it's been out since this time last month), agree with me old sales data, none available for NA yet AFAIK. Apparently it helped sell 22k WiiU's in Japan, but... Honestly, that's not many units compared to what they need to move. Long story short, Pikmin 3 was a game for those who already own a WiiU or were on the fence. It's not going to suddenly make the WiiU successful.

Really, Nintendo's releases are starting to look a lot like the Sonic Cycle. New WiiU game announced, everyone is hailing it as the saviour of the platform. Game is delayed, everyone says that it will be worth it. Game is launched, does exceedingly poorly. New WiiU game is announced, everyone is hailing it as the saviour of the platform...


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 12, 2013)

Something I was thinking

Why do people think that Nintendo only is for kiddies? I mean...look at the SNES, N64, and GameCube. Heck even in Japan the NES got some pretty not totally for kids games like Sweet Home, which served as inspiration for Capcom's Resident Evil series. 

I say this because people seem to have this mentality that Nintendo won't do M-Rated...but hell, the SNES played host to _DOOM_. Friggin DOOM man! And it had more kickass music than the 32X version. And MK2 and 3, Killer Instinct. Out of This World wasn't M-Rated, but it still could appeal to older gamers with it's high difficulty and kick-ass art style. The SNES also played host to awesome games like Actraiser, where you're the Alpha and Omega Himself. 

I dunno, I guess I'm just wondering how Nintendo got stuck as "Some family/Kid's console/developer". Heck even Nintendo themselves have put out rather dark games such as Majora's Mask. 

Did the Wii really knock Nintendo down into Casual all by itself??


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 12, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Something I was thinking
> 
> Why do people think that Nintendo only is for kiddies? I mean...look at the SNES, N64, and GameCube. Heck even in Japan the NES got some pretty not totally for kids games like Sweet Home, which served as inspiration for Capcom's Resident Evil series.
> 
> ...



1. The Snes Version of DOOM was actually quite limited, the snes actually couldnt handle the game that they ACTUALLY had to cut out things to make it able to run on it. but yea the only thing it got praised for is the music being superior to its two other console versions...and able to hold two more monsters
2. MK series on Snes were also hit with the Family friendly ways of the nintendo back then also (sega allowed blood while the snes ones it was sweat, but the more gruesome fatalites can be unlocked via button code on the sega while nintendo out right replaced the more gory ones with less gory ones) 

Heck people who are fans of Nintendo actually know this one thing "near the end of a console's life, nintendo will allow more more mature games to come out." An example of this would be Conker's Bad Fur Day for the N64, it came out near the end of the N64's life (2001, N64 got discontinued at 2003 GC came out in 2001). RARE overhauled the game as it was originally too similar to Banjo-kazooie and Diddy Kong Racing. Its a game that Nintendo of America refused to acknowledge it as it never is mentioned in Nintendo Power ever, and the game had to be published by THQ in Europe due to Nintendo of Europe doing the same thing (but then again NoE is in Germany...you know those Germans and mature games).

Nintendo seemed to have picked to be the family friendly if they are willing to alter some games
BUT we have seen them being more willing with mature games over time instead of having them come out near the end of the console's lifespan. Also Majoras Mask is grim, but not really considered mature still


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 12, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> 1. The Snes Version of DOOM was actually quite limited, the snes actually couldnt handle the game that they ACTUALLY had to cut out things to make it able to run on it. but yea the only thing it got praised for is the music being superior to its two other console versions...and able to hold two more monsters
> 2. MK series on Snes were also hit with the Family friendly ways of the nintendo back then also (sega allowed blood while the snes ones it was sweat, but the more gruesome fatalites can be unlocked via button code on the sega while nintendo out right replaced the more gory ones with less gory ones)
> 
> Heck people who are fans of Nintendo actually know this one thing "near the end of a console's life, nintendo will allow more more mature games to come out." An example of this would be Conker's Bad Fur Day for the N64, it came out near the end of the N64's life (2001, N64 got discontinued at 2003 GC came out in 2001). RARE overhauled the game as it was originally too similar to Banjo-kazooie and Diddy Kong Racing. Its a game that Nintendo of America refused to acknowledge it as it never is mentioned in Nintendo Power ever, and the game had to be published by THQ in Europe due to Nintendo of Europe doing the same thing (but then again NoE is in Germany...you know those Germans and mature games).
> ...



Yeah but it was still, sorry for the pun, hell unleashed with doom. I don't think they really censored it just to censor it. 

Also objection with MK. MK 1 was the _only _game to be censored; Two and Three had full on blood. 

Thinking of it now, it's usually Nintendo of _America _that seemed to be all censor happy, as the before-mentioned _Sweet Home_ was not, by any means at all, a non-M-Rated game.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 12, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Quite honestly, they did a great job of that already with the Wii's (and now the WiiU's) hardware design and the fact that they have never ever ever ever ever made an M-rated game (they've _published_ two). Ever since the days of the NES, Nintendo has cultivated a reputation for being a "kiddie" company, whether deserved or not, and they aren't doing themselves any favours with their overall presentation. They're a one-trick pony - E, for everyone, forever. Is that necessarily a bad thing? No. But they by definition look like weaklings in the gaming industry.
> 
> 
> I, uh, don't want to derail the thread, but A) Nintendo's done that, too (the SNES-CD being a nail in the coffin for both Nintendo and Sega as it directly brought Sony into the market), and B) the Saturn was defeated primarily by Sony's surprise launch of the PlayStation at a far lower price (among other things, like a last-minute design shift to enable 3D gameplay and a completely insane retailer exclusivity policy). The 32x was created by the US branch of Sega under the ill-advised assumption that the Saturn was still a while off. Sega-USA and Sega-Japan didn't often share notes.
> ...



So what should I do? Get an overpriced, soulless PS4 or a worthless Xbox One? Who says either of those consoles won't have the same problems as the Wii U?

Also, this isn't news for me, but...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

And on the topic of kiddy, I never understood the misconception with Nintendo myswho the fuck am I kidding, I know damn well why people think that and it's Nintendo's fault, BUT that's not to say they are kiddy. I mean just look at Ocarina of Time, F-Zero X, and Metroid Prime 2. Those are only a few examples. Those were pretty hardcore, but people seem to think that blood, gore, sex, and foul language is the end all be all of "mature". The visceral on the surface stuff.

No. It's having diverse in depth topics, and deep challenge that children couldn't hope to grasp. I could expand, but I think this forum can do that for themselves.



Runefox said:


> Quite honestly, they did a great job of that already with the Wii's (and now the WiiU's) hardware design and the fact that they have never ever ever ever ever made an M-rated game (they've _published_ two). Ever since the days of the NES, Nintendo has cultivated a reputation for being a "kiddie" company, whether deserved or not, and they aren't doing themselves any favours with their overall presentation. They're a one-trick pony - E, for everyone, forever. Is that necessarily a bad thing? No. But they by definition look like weaklings in the gaming industry.
> 
> 
> I, uh, don't want to derail the thread, but A) Nintendo's done that, too (the SNES-CD being a nail in the coffin for both Nintendo and Sega as it directly brought Sony into the market), and B) the Saturn was defeated primarily by Sony's surprise launch of the PlayStation at a far lower price (among other things, like a last-minute design shift to enable 3D gameplay and a completely insane retailer exclusivity policy). The 32x was created by the US branch of Sega under the ill-advised assumption that the Saturn was still a while off. Sega-USA and Sega-Japan didn't often share notes.
> ...



You're an ex Nintendo employee. You have to be. That was so goddamn perfectly put.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 12, 2013)

Not to mention Earthbound; charming and silly game, ends with an encounter with an inappropriately gruesome villain.

And of course the notorious World 8 of Super Mario Bros. 3, which is the most nightmarish thing to ever come out of a Mario title.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> World 8 of Super Mario Bros. 3, which is the most nightmarish thing to ever come out of a Mario title.



...Wrong.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Wrong.


That shit was pure nightmare fuel for me.
Infact, when I replay I _Still _jump, drop my controller all while shouting "FUCK DAT SHIT!"

I'm a pansy. :I


----------



## Runefox (Aug 12, 2013)

I went to EB Games today and noticed Pikmin 3 on the shelf.

*Its case was white*.

As if the WiiU doesn't already have enough of an identity problem, they decided to just say fuck it, maybe people will buy it thinking it's a Wii game, and then have to buy a WiiU.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Nintendo coating on dat name recognition. lol
Don't expect it to change until they hit rock bottom.



Falaffel said:


> That shit was pure nightmare fuel for me.
> Infact, when I replay I _Still _jump, drop my controller all while shouting "FUCK DAT SHIT!"
> 
> I'm a pansy. :I



Oh it didn't scare me, that shit was just hilarious. I mean, I jumped, but it was Cry of Fear "_*AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*_" fear.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I went to EB Games today and noticed Pikmin 3 on the shelf.
> 
> *Its case was white*.
> 
> As if the WiiU doesn't already have enough of an identity problem, they decided to just say fuck it, maybe people will buy it thinking it's a Wii game, and then have to buy a WiiU.



I've never seen that happen where I am. Show me proof.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, Runefox. GO BACK TO THE STORE, snap a picture of the case, and upload it to the Internet. lol


----------



## Runefox (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, I'd love to spend the bus tickets and two hours it would take to get there and back just to take a picture of Pikmin 3 in a white case for you. If I *happen* to be out that way again, I'll take a picture. More likely, I'll find it in another store.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've never seen that happen where I am. Show me proof.










Runefox said:


> Yes, I'd love to spend the bus tickets and two hours it would take to get there and back just to take a picture of Pikmin 3 in a white case for you. If I *happen* to be out that way again, I'll take a picture. More likely, I'll find it in another store.


Most people would do that for sex.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 13, 2013)

If that's what they were trying to do they didn't try very hard.

You can clearly see the U.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not gonna beat Nintendo over the head over the design of one case, but that really will confuse people. They may just think the  symbol is some sort of new compatibility feature for the Wii. Nintendo's REALLY shitty and lazy with names period. Even the Wii logo wasn't changed...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 13, 2013)

Well furthermore it's much more likely that box is fake. Olimar isn't even playable at first in Pikmin 3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well furthermore it's much more likely that box is fake. Olimar isn't even playable at first in Pikmin 3.



...It's fake, but Runefox saw it? If you mean DISPLAY, fine. But that's not better at all. You advertise a game that looks like it's for Wii.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 13, 2013)

You have no idea how good some people are at PhotoShop.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well furthermore it's much more likely that box is fake. Olimar isn't even playable at first in Pikmin 3.


That *is* the box art I saw, I think, though the "WiiU" logo was moved to the top-center with the same arc as other WiiU titles - Except in white. It might have been they printed it up and put it on display (which would be really hard and expensive to do and actually make it look like an official label instead of printer paper), but it doesn't excuse the fact that the box itself was also white plastic. Either the retailer or Nintendo are looking to confuse the shit out of people.

Also, that "U" doesn't look like a U. It doesn't look like much of anything when you look at it at first. You have to really look hard to notice that it's a U on a blue background, because all it looks like are two shapes together, and that could mean anything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 13, 2013)

Pikmin 3 being on Wii U makes me sad.

Pikmin is one of my fave things from Nintendo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 13, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You have no idea how good some people are at PhotoShop.



So EB Games is photoshopping shit now to put on display? And I think I'd know how good people are in photoshop because I USE and have taken two classes on it. lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You have no idea how good some people are at PhotoShop.



Someone complains about design of cover, retort is "good at Photoshop" lolwtf.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2013)

...I haven't seen an EB games in my area in 3 years, then again EB Games and GameStop are both under the same company


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't either. Then again, some stores operate under different names even if it's the same place depending on the area like Rally's being Checkers in some places. They probably just didn't change the name of some of the EB Games.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 17, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not to mention Earthbound; stupid and random game, ends with an encounter with the dreaded red swirl of doom.



Fixed the post up a bit.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I haven't either. Then again, some stores operate under different names even if it's the same place depending on the area like Rally's being Checkers in some places. They probably just didn't change the name of some of the EB Games.


Yeah, I'm thinking that's the case here. I know Gamestop has basically absorbed EB Games and most have changed branding, but for whatever reason, EB Games is still going strong here. Not a single Gamestop to be found.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I went to EB Games today and noticed Pikmin 3 on the shelf.
> 
> *Its case was white*.
> 
> As if the WiiU doesn't already have enough of an identity problem, they decided to just say fuck it, maybe people will buy it thinking it's a Wii game, and then have to buy a WiiU.



I know this is a little overdue but...

Objection

A Wii U game case is supposed to be blue. 

Here are some Wii U games, all in a blue case. 

And here's the game in question's Japanese case. I've also spotted a PAL version that has the same blue case.

Seriously guys, don't bash Nintendo for Pikmin 3 showing up in a white Wii case. It's _not_ their design. Also, we're talking about Gamestop/EB Games here. They used the same generic case for traded in PS2/Gamecube/Xbox games that didn't have a case and were worth over $4.00 (at least the ones I've been to). So it's possible that either gamestop goofed, the distributor goofed, or someone traded in the disc only. Also, are you sure it isn't a display case?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> A Wii U game case is supposed to be blue.


Yes. This would be my point.



> Also, are you sure it isn't a display case?


This was the case for the new, on-the-shelf copy of Pikmin 3. It not only had a white case but a white WiiU band on the front of the box. It wasn't simply EB Games putting the sleeve on a Wii box, this was specifically designed for a white box. Even if it were only for display (I didn't buy it, so I can't tell you what colour boxes they had behind the counter), it was intentionally designed to have a white cover.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Yes. This would be my point.
> 
> 
> This was the case for the new, on-the-shelf copy of Pikmin 3. It not only had a white case but a white WiiU band on the front of the box. It wasn't simply EB Games putting the sleeve on a Wii box, this was specifically designed for a white box. Even if it were only for display (I didn't buy it, so I can't tell you what colour boxes they had behind the counter), it was intentionally designed to have a white cover.



Objection. Are you sure this isn't just a misprint? And also, was it in shrink wrap? Because if you simply search Wii-U game cases/boxes on Google....it's kinda hard to find a White Wii-U game box.

And if this was something that happened, then perhaps it was a one time thing? A side from someone posting that image of the Pikmin 3 "White" Wii U box art (Which wasn't an actual box by the way) I've not seen nor read anything about this mysterious white boxed game. I've seen white Wii U covers pop up, but usually these are either fan made, or mockup boxes used for articles like one I found for Darksiders II and the aforementioned Pikmin 3.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

Well all I can tell you is what was on the shelf. It's across town and takes a long time to get to and from, so unless I'm heading out that way I'm not making a special trip to take a picture of it just so you'll believe me. Whether or not it's EB Games doing it, the box looked legit, and looked otherwise like a blue-label game except it was white (label and all). It looked like a proper label, and I can't imagine why EB Games (or maybe even _just that_ EB Games) would Photoshop it white, print it off on proper label paper, and stick it on the shelf. It's a long way to go when you've got blue boxes around and access to the official labels.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

I think you saw a display case (don't get me wrong, that's bad in it's own way). My friend has Pikmin 3 and it was blue. Funny game.

But I don't think you'd fabricate something like the color of a fucking case. So I believe you. And with Nintendo making even DUMBER choices constantly lately, I'd be stupid not to.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Well all I can tell you is what was on the shelf. It's across town and takes a long time to get to and from, so unless I'm heading out that way I'm not making a special trip to take a picture of it just so you'll believe me. Whether or not it's EB Games doing it, the box looked legit, and looked otherwise like a blue-label game except it was white (label and all). It looked like a proper label, and I can't imagine why EB Games (or maybe even _just that_ EB Games) would Photoshop it white, print it off on proper label paper, and stick it on the shelf. It's a long way to go when you've got blue boxes around and access to the official labels.



It probably was a display case, or maybe some pre-release case or whatever. 

At any rate, it isn't the norm nor standard with Wii U games so...the defense rests its case, your honor.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> At any rate, it isn't the norm nor standard with Wii U games so...the defense rests its case, your honor.



It isn't the norm, but my point is that the whole thing is a mixed up clusterfuck and most of the people who bought a Wii aren't even aware of the WiiU's existence.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> It probably was a display case, or maybe some pre-release case or whatever.
> 
> At any rate, it isn't the norm nor standard with Wii U games so...the defense rests its case, your honor.



You didn't have to make discussion sound stupid especially more so abusing Phoenix Wright (a game I like). You could have just said he may have been mistaken about the case. He was only reporting back what he saw.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You didn't have to make discussion sound stupid especially more so abusing Phoenix Wright (a game I like). You could have just said he may have been mistaken about the case. He was only reporting back what he saw.



Objection! I can reference whatever I like!

Um...PW aside....the main drive here was to show that no, Nintendo may not be at fault for the game appearing in a white case. I mean when people are saying:



> As if the WiiU doesn't already have enough of an identity problem, they decided to just say fuck it, maybe people will buy it thinking it's a Wii game, and then have to buy a WiiU.



It makes it sound like Nintendo's trying to do some gimmick that involves tricking people out of their dollars. At any rate, we do know that there's this mystery Wii-U game that looks like a Wii game's game case, for whatever reason. But I feel that the fault isn't on Nintendo trying to do something stupid, again.

Hold it! (Sorry, couldn't help myself this time). 

It looks like that either gamestop or just used retail places in general  have these white cases with the Wii U bans. And here's a forum topic  showing blue and white cases together. The "White game" is a Wii game...this is why you shouldn't do research when you're half asleep...

So it looks like I was wrong. Some games are white, and others blue. Odd. What is this, the days of the N64 where people could make different colored carts if they wanted to?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

I guess some people like coming off retarded so that any actual point they have is lost.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Doesn't do research
Gets cocky with a point
Proves himself wrong...with research

Smooth.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Doesn't do research
> Gets cocky with a point
> Proves himself wrong...with research
> 
> Smooth.



I didn't see anyone else doing research in this thread.

And apparently I was wrong. In my second linked picture, I failed to realize that the second game was Twilight Princess, which isn't a Wii game at all (And people are saying smooth for me? Does anybody actually fact check or click on links around here?). Or at least, not yet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> I didn't see anyone else doing research in this thread.



...So?


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...So?



Well everyone's going on and on about how stupid the boxes are, as if this is Nintendo's doing (recent research shows that no, it isn't. I've seem to have gotten my facts straight, and As you can see from this auction, it's _Gamestop_ making these white Wii U cases). And plus I like to find things out, especially when I've seen Wii U games that were blue boxed, and not white. So naturally I'm gong to go online and get to the bottom of this. It's just what I do when I wonder something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

...

I'm arguing over a damn box. :I

Forget it.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> I'm arguing over a damn box. :I
> 
> Forget it.



If you so wish, sir. 

Though I do agree with Runefox's notion. The Wii-U's course has been...how should we say...a little (or a lot) rocky. They could've done a whole lot better with it. 

I also think that when Nintendo comes up with these controllers, they need to either come out with a vast number of games that show how the technology can be used, or tech demos that serve the same purpose. Because with the Wii I can see developers probably went "What the hell do we do with this thing?" 

Same thing might be going on with the Wii-U. Perhaps third party people are going "This tablet's cool and all...but what the hell can we do with it besides a generic touchscreen menu?" Not saying a touch screen menu/map wouldn't be helpful though, but I'm sure people might want to try to do more than that. 

But I still think Nintendo is far from being knocked out just yet. I mean with consoles they're not doing as well as they used to -- Perhaps with the next system they should just stay with a regular controller and just SNES/NES it and come out with crazy accessories for it because let's face it, Nintendo's always going to be trying to do something different -- but hey, they're still doing good in the handheld market. The 3DS could actually be proof that Nintendo can come up with a gimmick (3D Handheld Device) that actually works. And Developers aren't stuck with "What the hell do I do with this?" because it's just 3D graphics. Nothing we've not seen before.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

I like how "Runefox" is now "everyone" when it was just mostly rational discussion about a possible mistake or if not how it could cause brand confusion. I guess certain people enjoy debating and bad math on top of it. Hope some of you are still in school getting an education.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, Pikmin 3 certainly utilizes the Game Pad well, and The Wonderful 101 looks like it could do the same.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I like how "Runefox" is now "everyone" when it was just mostly rational discussion about a possible mistake or if not how it could cause brand confusion. I guess certain people enjoy debating and bad math on top of it. Hope some of you are still in school getting an education.



There's a little bit of Runefox in all of us~


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 18, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, Pikmin 3 certainly utilizes the Game Pad well, and The Wonderful 101 looks like it could do the same.



Isn't Pikmin a Nintendo-made game though? I mean other guys like EA, Activision, Capcom, those guys.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2013)

So I went to a closer EB Games at a different mall...







*Same deal*. Though I remember the other mall's label being white, as well.






Rear label looks almost exactly like a Wii game thanks to the box...






And the rest of the shelf was a sea of blue. *The only game on the shelf in a white box was Pikmin 3 at both locations.*

EDIT: *Ironically and confusingly enough, there is a Pikmin 3 in a blue case on the shelf there that I missed. It was separate from the rest of the Pikmin 3 boxes.*

EDIT 2: Just look at this trash. There's almost nothing worth playing, let alone buying for $60 here. Pikmin 3, Game & Wario, and... Well, what else? SMBU? ZombiU? No wonder the WiiU shit is stuffed in a corner by the door past the iOS and headphones stuff.

EDIT 3: 



Seekrit said:


> There's a little bit of Runefox in all of us~



>:3c


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 19, 2013)

That is queer. Though from my understanding, its gamestops doing for some reason.

Though I agree, those games are trash. Get your shit together Nintendo, you're better than this.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

nintendo land is a legit game that's pretty fun with others. though yea it's unfortunate that the Wii U doesn't get the 3rd party support it should.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> nintendo land is a legit game that's pretty fun with others. though yea it's unfortunate that the Wii U doesn't get the 3rd party support it should.


It's not so much a game as a mini-game collection; Also a pack-in with the only WiiU SKU worth buying.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It's not so much a game as a mini-game collection; Also a pack-in with the only WiiU SKU worth buying.



still really damn fun minigames when you play with others.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> still really damn fun minigames when you play with others.


Not $60 worth. Price it at $35 or even $40 on the high end.

But this is Nintendo we're talking about. NSMB Wii is still $60.


----------

